

iPad Pro Concept - peterkchen
http://dribbble.com/shots/1504969-iPad-Pro-Design-Concept/attachments/226492

======
DannyBee
Uh, a monolithic component design would not "make them more durable".

Most of the non-monolithic design is strain relief. The point of things like
strain relief is often to avoid force being transferred to weak points like
electrical contacts (and sometimes to avoid going under the supportable
bending radius of the internal wire, though a lot of this is just amazingly
flexible these days).

Making it a monolithic component makes it all act as a single component. In
fact, now rather than straining individual points, you'll strain them all at
once!

This would not improve anything, it would make it significantly worse.

Also, coatings are not magic. If there was such a coating, everyone would use
it :)

------
iLoch
I like the mockups, but fail to see the purpose. As a professional, wouldn't
you want professional precision? A programmer/writer would hate typing on it,
a graphic designer would hate sketching/designing on it (if it has the same
responsiveness as the current models - I do like the idea of pressure
sensitive touch, Surface has this), a photographer would laugh at the camera,
a DJ/producer wouldn't even consider the speakers for any practical use. IMO
it misses the mark for every category of consumer it could possibly target,
bar the "Faux-Pro" users - the "Beats by Dre" users of the world.

------
chrisduesing
Interesting ideas, I would like to add pressure sensitive stylus support to
compete with the Wacom Cintiq Companion.

------
snowwrestler
If the camera is in the logo, where is the WiFi antenna?

